# Goliath



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

Three styles of Goliath forks.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I love the fact that you have the original boxes on a lot of them. It don't get any better then that! Great job!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Never knew they made others. Did see one of the left ones pop ups somewhere (its was assumed it was a milbro by the seller) In fact is there a milbro that is similar? (ProShot sells a PFS - based on this perhaps?) Also looks like the middle one could have been influenced by the later Deadeshot... Is there any history available on these?

The one box shows a frame thats not there? Like the left but a laced rubber fitting - is there another Goliath variant?

Boxes are in superb condition. Nice.


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Flatband I am very pleased you like them . Yes Matt the advertising on the tatty box does depict a forth variant somewhat like the picture below .


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you N.Bird! I was looking for some data on the size of this slingshot (the rounded one especially, although the middle on your image is reaaally elegant in an industrial way.). Can you give a dimension?

Spent about an hour, but nothing accurate came up on the size. Thank you!


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Tremoside, the dimensions of these catapults in mm is as follows; Width, A 54, B 51, C 58, D 70. Between forks, A 30, B 30, C 35, D 45. Height, A, 121, B,145, C, 145, D, 145. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you Sir! :wave:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

The size and shape of A looks good.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Nice collection.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent collection


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Saw this today on Ebay... Looks like either a copy or made for?

marked Abbey - Greyhound


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man,those band attachment holes are paper thin on the sides. I'm thinking possibly a copy. For safety reasons I don't think a legit manufacturer would release them for sale that thin.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I agree on that. Sure they used the Goliath's as a starting point... I'm actually surprised how many companies seem to have used the 4-hole-laced approach - but guess its no-tie (possibly self-cantering) and quick.


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

This style of fork was common and has been around for a long time. Not sure by copy if you chaps mean a] homemade or b] one maker copying another. The ones I have seen have been mostly manufactured although it would be easy to use one as a template. Many do have thin sides and while some may have been drilled out to accept thicker elastic most were made that way [as far as I know without issue]. Some of these forks include a name but the majority are plain. I have not seen any evidence that the Goliath was the first. The photographs show some typical examples and also a page from a Parker Hale catalogue from around 1950.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Love the way these band up. Sir you have an awesome collection!!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

What are the measurements of the one on the far left above? Thats a really nice looking little frame. Thanks Matt


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

Right Matt the little fork you asked about is as follows; height 118mm, width between forks 28mm and total width 52mm. Here it is next to milly for comparison. It is often thought these small forks were designed for kids but this is not the case at all, they liked them small and concealable in the good old days.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thank you Mr Bird! I've been 'fiddling' with diminutive frames of late. Its interesting (esp. compared to the designs from across the pond) how pocket-friendly (hide-able) the UK frames are generally. I also find they are quite comfortable and shoot remarkably well (teamed up with modern band setups)


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great Information Mr. Bird. Love your collection too sir!


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks very much I am pleased you like them.


----------



## Sago (Jan 6, 2016)

This thread is very interesting.I grew up near Matlock in Derbyshire and had a Milbro as a lad.I never realised there were any other manufacturers of dobbers as we used to call them.
I just did a google search but couldn't glean any more information on the Goliath.
Do you know any makers history and or location of the factory.???


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

Considering the Goliath is well made, well packaged and fairly common its a pity that nobody felt inclined to put their name to it, but that's the case and despite examining boxes and adverts I have not found out who made them or where. This is common with UK catapults, few are named, while averts and other information is scarce. I have not heard Dobber for a long time.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Another history lesson from the guys on the Slingshot Forum Thank you all.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!!!! Great collection


----------



## Cat&dog (Nov 21, 2017)

I think in England people like small concealable catapults because of strict hunting laws


----------



## Leesimmo1 (Feb 18, 2020)

How have i just seen this page on here. Mr bird you never cease to amaze me, your collection is out of this world! With the boxes aswel! Unreal! Very very nice!


----------

